# Galvin Green, is it worth it?



## Vikingman (Jan 1, 2014)

Been using an Under Armour wet suit for the last couple of years and its been O.K

But playing this morning some of the dampness was getting through.

To be fair, if I'd jumped into a swimming pool I could not have been wetter.

But I'm now wondering whether to treat myself to some Gavin Green gear.

The question is, is the additional expense worth it.

Any advice appreciated.


----------



## CMAC (Jan 1, 2014)

most waterproofs will be very good, stick to the main brands and you wont go wrong- personally Galvin green are excellent, but worth double a Sunderland suit? not in my opinion


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 1, 2014)

I think so. Not cheap but absolute top quality. Check carefully to see if the paclite or full weight suit is best for your requirements.


----------



## London mike 61 (Jan 1, 2014)

Before you splash the cash , I don't know if you regularly wash your current rain suit or not but when I have washed mine I spray it periodically with a clothing waterproofing spray can I bought from a camping gear shop . It works really well , it's the sort of stuff they spray on tents to keep it water repellant. I hope that is useful. :thup:


----------



## chellie (Jan 1, 2014)

I couldn't bring myself to pay the GC prices for Goretex so bought the Berghaus paclite goretex from Blacks instead. Think it cost me Â£150 for jacket and trousers and I have no complaints at all.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 1, 2014)

No personal experience as I'm not Galvin Green shaped, but anyone I've played with who has it has always raved about it.


----------



## CliveW (Jan 1, 2014)

If your suit is made with Gore-Tex then then it might need reactivating. A google search will show you how, but the heat from tumble drying reactivates the efficiency of the fabric.


----------



## fundy (Jan 1, 2014)

Am a big fan of UA clothing but their waterproofs were awful imho, the jacket I had failed at the seams pretty quickly and was returned. Recently bought GG stuff and cant fault them at all, other huge advantage is the lifetime guarantee on it. Managed to get mine in the summer when there was a few sales about too


----------



## Karl102 (Jan 1, 2014)

Love my GG jacket. I sold a load if stuff on eBay, clothes, clubs, old phones and built up a healthy paypal account then treated myself. Was a good way to do it...


----------



## User20205 (Jan 1, 2014)

Nothing wrong with GG my old jacket lasted 7 years until the zips broke

However I reckon you can get comparable quality for a lower price, have a look at pro quip


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 1, 2014)

nice brand name - kind of alludes towardcs Calvin Klein so has that same expensive hip cache - if that's what rows your boat.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 1, 2014)

Yes it's worth it

High quality waterproofs that are worth the money

Gortex isn't cheap in the main so you are actually paying for the best and lightest product that keeps you dry as opposed to just a name


----------



## Evesdad (Jan 1, 2014)

Life time guarantee too love mine and have never let me down in some horrendous conditions.


----------



## drawboy (Jan 1, 2014)

TBH I have a GG jacket but if it gets wet enough to put it on I'm going in.


----------



## CMAC (Jan 1, 2014)

looks and quality...tick
Comfort and warmth....not as good as some Sunderlands I've had in the past. The GG Trousers though are the most comfortable I've ever had


----------



## golfdub (Jan 1, 2014)

Any outfit that uses gore-tex is worth every penny. I work outside and all my wet gear is goretex and is a unbelievable


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 1, 2014)

Not worth it in my humble opinion with plenty of other top quality brands (Proquip, FJ etc) that provide comfort and dryness at a fraction of the coost


----------



## kid2 (Jan 1, 2014)

I think the point a lot are missing here is not that GG is great but it's Gore Tex as a brand that's great.... Whether it has a GG stamped on it or Nike or Berghaus or Sunnice.... Whatever.... But if you can get a rain suit regardless of the label that is Gore Tex then you won't be disappointed..... 

If. I can buy a Sunnice Gore Tex jacket for 100 euro I fail to see how GG can charge 299 for theirs.....


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 1, 2014)

Hopefully Galvin Green is the muts nuts as HiD bought me some GG trousers and I've treated myself to the matching jacket. I did have a Stuburt golf Dri Back waterproof rain jacket which was completely useless.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 1, 2014)

kid2 said:



			I think the point a lot are missing here is not that GG is great but it's Gore Tex as a brand that's great.... Whether it has a GG stamped on it or Nike or Berghaus or Sunnice.... Whatever.... But if you can get a rain suit regardless of the label that is Gore Tex then you won't be disappointed..... 

If. I can buy a Sunnice Gore Tex jacket for 100 euro I fail to see how GG can charge 299 for theirs.....
		
Click to expand...

Because even though the material is still the same it still has to be manufactured to a high quality - the stitching and zips etc all form part of the high quality 

We had Gortex waterproofs in the RAF and the first issues were poor due to poor manufacturing even though the material was still Gortex 

That's why I would always go GG because their quality is above others. Yes you can get other Gortex outfits but from what I have seen and witnessed nothing comes close to GG


----------



## Vikingman (Jan 1, 2014)

The deed is now done.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 1, 2014)

Vikingman said:



			The deed is now done.
		
Click to expand...

You won't regret it


----------



## 1948griff (Jan 1, 2014)

I bought some last year, worth every penny!  Not a hugely keen wet weather golfer but great for walking the dog!


----------



## anthony (Jan 1, 2014)

Nike hyperadapt are awesome


----------



## Vikingman (Jan 1, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			You won't regret it
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully not.

Though at the price I'm not too sure I want to get them wet or muddy!!!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 1, 2014)

kid2 said:



			I think the point a lot are missing here is not that GG is great but it's Gore Tex as a brand that's great.... Whether it has a GG stamped on it or Nike or Berghaus or Sunnice.... Whatever.... But if you can get a rain suit regardless of the label that is Gore Tex then you won't be disappointed..... 

If. I can buy a Sunnice Gore Tex jacket for 100 euro I fail to see how GG can charge 299 for theirs.....
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but don't agree with this. I had a pair of goretex Sunice trouser which were hopeless. The design of the pockets was poor so a lot of water got in there and they didn't have sufficient protection around the fly zipper so that also let a lot of water in. Just because it is goretex doesn't necessarily mean it's good.


----------



## NST (Jan 1, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			nice brand name - kind of alludes towardcs Calvin Klein so has that same expensive hip cache - if that's what rows your boat.
		
Click to expand...

Calvin and Galvin sound similar and both are premium brands. That is where the similarities end though.


----------



## stevelev (Jan 1, 2014)

CliveW said:



			If your suit is made with Gore-Tex then then it might need reactivating. A google search will show you how, but the heat from tumble drying reactivates the efficiency of the fabric.
		
Click to expand...

The waterproof capability is not affected by dirt, the outer fabric msy have a water repellent finish which can usually be improved when cleaned and tumble dried on low or cool iron. Just check the labels as each fabric has their own care instructions. 

You get specific cleaners for goretex laminsted fabrics that clean whilst retaining the breatability and waterproof structure of goretex.  If you get nikwax or graingers cleaners and wash in treatments give them a go you will be surprised.  I use them on a few coats that are not supposed to be waterproof but when treated they are good for a heavy shower.

 Have gg, and can honestly say they are excellent quality on a par with berghaus or the paclite are almost as good as arcterx clothing, but try the wash and treat bfore spending you might get through the rest of winter and spring then get some end of line when they launch new lines in spring.


----------



## stevelev (Jan 1, 2014)

Vikingman said:



			Hopefully not.

Though at the price I'm not too sure I want to get them wet or muddy!!!
		
Click to expand...

The best thing I can advise is that after every use, if they are damp make sure they are totally dry, then give them 15 mins on low setting in a tumble drier, if dirty, blast them of with a shower, use a gentle brush to get into the outer fabric, dry them totally before repacking.

If you look after them they will look like new for a long time, the difference between gg and other brands is the quality of fabric the goretex is laminated to and the structure of garments.  I have the aquila trousers and they look as good now as they did when I bought them in september 2011, and the get plenty of use of the course for dog walking etc,


----------



## danbaylis (Jan 1, 2014)

Highly recommend GG, I've got the full suit and well worth it. I like the level of adjustability and the fleece lined pockets.

Just got a wind proof top in the American Golf sale as more flexible material in the cold weather. Good for range too.


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 1, 2014)

my brother bought me a galvin thermal last Christmas.  cosy and warm. its been stuck to me all year!


----------



## kid2 (Jan 2, 2014)

drive4show said:



			Sorry but don't agree with this. I had a pair of goretex Sunice trouser which were hopeless. The design of the pockets was poor so a lot of water got in there and they didn't have sufficient protection around the fly zipper so that also let a lot of water in. Just because it is goretex doesn't necessarily mean it's good.
		
Click to expand...



Well iv had my Sunnice Gear for the last 5 years going into it's 6th..... Never had a problem with getting wet...... The pockets have forward facing flaps which don't let water in and the cobblers have never got wet either.....  

It's like any manufacturing process I suppose..... There's always going to be a percentage where the Monday morning machine operator is dying with a hangover from the weekend....:lol:


----------



## RobRob (Jan 2, 2014)

I rate the tops very expensive but you get you monies worth! The footjoy water proofs are supposed to e pretty good as well


----------



## chrisd (Jan 2, 2014)

I bought a Sunice Goretex suit from www.justgolfonline.co.uk for a total of Â£170 a few weeks ago. I wore it to football yesterday as it was hiding down and it kept me dry!


----------



## BTatHome (Jan 2, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			my brother bought me a galvin thermal last Christmas.  cosy and warm. its been stuck to me all year!
		
Click to expand...

wow, that must be minging after a full year of wearing .... no wonder it's been stuck you


----------



## Scrindle (Jan 2, 2014)

Got a GG jacket for Christmas.  Haven't been able to play golf at all since, let alone in the rain, but the quality from wearing it as a casual jacket for a few days is astounding.  It's in my golf bag now but got caught in a bit of a downpour the other day and not a drop got through.

Lifetime guarantee too, so if it fails...back to the manufacturer for a replacement!


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 2, 2014)

golfdub said:



			Any outfit that uses gore-tex is worth every penny. I work outside and all my wet gear is goretex and is a unbelievable 

Click to expand...

This is the correct answer!



CMAC said:



			looks and quality...tick
Comfort and warmth....not as good as some Sunderlands I've had in the past. The GG Trousers though are the most comfortable I've ever had

Click to expand...

I'm the other way around. Jacket does exactly what it says - and the lifetime guarantee may sway some. While I have one and it's still fantastic after 10 years of reasonable use - it's my 'last resort' one, I don't believe they are (now) worth the extra over alternative brands. This is more to do with the dire state of the UKÂ£ than anything else! 

Any Goretex Trou will do for me. The GG ones I have are actually too warm for me!

A base layer and (maybe) decent lambswool/mohair/cashmere skivvy underneath Goretex (or equivalent) works fine and gives best freedom for me!


----------



## guest100718 (Jan 2, 2014)

My current sunice jacket and maxfli trousers are more than adequate for the level of rain I am prepared to play in.


----------



## BoadieBroadus (Jan 2, 2014)

I don't doubt the quality, but i'm of the camp that if its so wet that standard waterproof trousers, jacket, hat and brolly aren't keeping me sufficiently dry, then it's time to come in as the conditions will be making golf pointless.

i'd also be playing on my own as there's no chance any one else I know would still be playing at this point either...


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 2, 2014)

I don't believe the 'value' relates to how waterproof GG is compared to other W/p gear.

It's about how long they last (at that level of Waterproof-ness).

My 10 year old GG kit has cost me Â£18/year. That's possibly better value than more modestly priced gear that only lasts a year or so!

Same applies to shoes imo!


----------



## Robobum (Jan 2, 2014)

This is my 7th year with same set of GG waterproofs.

I wear the trousers for every round from Oct - March, so they get more use than any other bit of golf clobber I have. In that time, that have failed to keep me dry only twice. Both times when some stitching had come out around the pockets, luckily I had trousers on that didn't reveal the "seniors patch" in the bar afterwards!! 

Â£7 repair for the stitching which included retape and lifetime waterproof guarantee on the repair.


----------



## merv79 (Jan 2, 2014)

I believe they are worth the money, for me the difference between Galvin Green waterproofs and others is the comfort and fit.
They dont feel restrictive or anything as opposed to some I have owned in the past.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 2, 2014)

Nice gear but a bit overpriced IMO. If heavy rain was forecast I wouldn't be on the course.


----------



## el marko (Jan 2, 2014)

you get what you pay for, but the amount of times i play in the rain Dunlops would do the same thing...


----------



## Dodger (Jan 2, 2014)

1000% worth the cash.

Lifetime guarantee so spend Â£400 on your Galvin waterproofs that will last you say a minimum 12 plus years or keep buying a set of Â£150 ones every 3 years.

No brainer.

I have had mine for 10 years with a replacement jacket handed to me 2 years ago and even the 10 year old troosers are still looking great.


----------



## big_russ (Jan 2, 2014)

At the end of the summer I was looking for some new waterproof trousers and couldn't decide if I wanted to pay Â£175 for Galvin Green Alf's but after speaking with other owners I took the plunge and all I can say is that they are 100% worth every single penny I paid.


----------



## In_The_Rough (Jan 2, 2014)

As a confessed GG addict I can only advise as to how good the quality is. The deal sealer for me though is the lifetime guarantee and good customer service. I ripped my jacket when playing and it started to leak understandably!! Asked GG what the best way to try and repair it was and they sent me a new one no problems, all they asked for was a picture of the jacket and a receipt to prove it was not a fake and that was it.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jan 2, 2014)

Yes very much worth it but there are better bargains to be had for those who prefer to save a few pennies.

As with all things you could end up with issues or a perfect product for life. In the end it comes down to what you feel comfortable paying for something, usually I find the extra expense to a degree is worth it when I get the item into regular use.


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Jan 3, 2014)

Just bought my first pair of GG trousers and can't wait to see how they work out. Previously had some Sunderlands for 7-8 years which were quite honestly brilliant. Literally wore them out (used for all rounds for 4-5 months of the year constantly - good old British weather). Just fancied a change and tried to justify the price based on the amount of use they'll get.


----------



## Snelly (Jan 3, 2014)

Yes they are worth it. Excellent products.


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 3, 2014)

My original GG jacket is now 7 yrs old. Still looking good and bone dry... the wardrobe moths have shrunk it a little, so it only gets used when walking the dog. Definitely value for money.


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Jan 3, 2014)

Great waterproofs and great products in general.

I'm sure that you won't be disappointed.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 3, 2014)

Not in my opinion. My thoughts are documented in another thread of old after my new paclite appeared to leak quite badly, basically get very wet inside the jacket in heavy rain. The water inside the shoulders and sleeves. Sent it back but GG said the cause was a snag at the bottom hem, and the water was travelling up inside the jacket and down the sleeves...... I know water creeps but that's ridiculous. They wouldn't replace it as it was not a manufacturing fault.... they did a courtesy repair, patching the snag... but guess what, I still get seriously wet inside the sleeves and shoulders in heavy rain. GG not interested after numerous phone calls with Direct Golf from where it was purchased... Wouldn't touch GG again with a barge pole.


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Jan 3, 2014)

Have been following this thread closely as my own waterproofs are knackered and have decided my only option is to get a pair of these in my life : http://www.function18.com/waterproofs/galvin-green-august-gore-tex-paclite-trouser-49527.html

However, definitely can't justify Â£185 at the moment on anything, let alone golf trousers  On a mission to find some for a bit less!


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 3, 2014)

I just posted in the Failed waterproof thread (http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?62749-New-water-proofs-failed/page4). Bought a pair of Sunice goretex trousers for Â£49 reduced from Â£149 on ChrisD's recommendation in the same thread. A mate who plays in the same swindle as me recommended a pair of Sunice that he got last year, reckons its the best money he's spent. My initial impression is good, aim to try them on Sunday.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 3, 2014)

if you can afford them they are worth it i think.

Goretex is not cheap, ive looked at some of the stuff in outdoor shops that have goretex and them prices for those are on a par with GG.


----------



## davidy233 (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm thinking of getting a GG jacket in the spring - don't need trousers, my Ping pair are excellent. Won't be telling the missus I'm paying Â£250 for a jacket though.


----------



## Jake O'Reilly (Jan 3, 2014)

A bit late on the bandwagon now the suit has been purchased, but I wrote a Q&A based on Galvin Green about six months ago and it's fair to say a hell of a lot of behind the scenes work goes into their suits. 

Here's the Q&A:

*Twenty years is a long time in golf. To what do you attribute Galvin Greenâ€™s enduring success? 
*I think initially we identified a problem, and from there on we have evolved with the needs of the golfer. If you trace our industry back to the early 1990s, we were the first company to start producing half-zips. We recognised that the bulky collection of material in traditional waterproof jackets could negatively affect the golf swing. The half-zip design addressed that issue. We also introduced adjustable chest widths and tackled the problem of oversized sleeves. So we are always innovating to improve a playerâ€™s performance.

*What innovations can we expect in Galvin Green products in 2013? 
*I think itâ€™s about tiny details â€“ the details really make the difference. For example, our jacket sleeves now feature a design that enables you to turn them up in heavy rain so that water runs off the sleeves.

*Whatâ€™s the typical lifespan of a Galvin Green rainsuit? 
*If you care for your waterproofs, and by that I mean if you take them out of your golf bag and tumble dry them, then you can use them for many years. Durability is something we pride ourselves on.

*What difference does tumble drying waterproofs make? 
*A rain jacket â€“ GORE-TEX or not â€“ has a surface on the outer fabric to make it water repellent. By tumble drying your jacket, the heat reactivates this water repellent surface, which can make it last twice as long compared to just washing it and letting it dry naturally.

*You mention GORE-TEX. How important has your relationship with them been? 
*They have been crucial because they give us a lot of help in the product development process, such as testing our new designs in their high-tech rain chamber to make sure all the seams and zips perform. This means we are completely confident that our products will live long past their two-year guarantees.


----------



## Andy (Jan 3, 2014)

davidy233 said:



			I'm thinking of getting a GG jacket in the spring - don't need trousers, my Ping pair are excellent. Won't be telling the missus I'm paying Â£250 for a jacket though.
		
Click to expand...

No reason to have to spend Â£250, shop around. I got one of my many off my Pro and the RRP was Â£449, I got it for Â£169


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Jan 3, 2014)

Andy said:



			No reason to have to spend Â£250, shop around. I got one of my many off my Pro and the RRP was Â£449, I got it for Â£169
		
Click to expand...

You'll need it in Gourock just now!  How is the flooding?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 3, 2014)

The new line is released in 9 days so the old line might be going cheaper in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Andy (Jan 3, 2014)

SAPCOR1 said:



			You'll need it in Gourock just now!  How is the flooding?
		
Click to expand...

Im on a big hill but haven't seen or heard too much so far. Plenty pictures of the Clyde crashing in @ Cove Rd.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Jan 3, 2014)

I am a FJ Fan but have tried on GG gear, it feels great quality but the jacket I tried seemed to be a bit noisy


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 3, 2014)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			I am a FJ Fan but have tried on GG gear, it feels great quality but the jacket I tried seemed to be a bit noisy
		
Click to expand...

I have always though GG made a rustling noise compared to others especially my old Proquip silk touch


----------



## NST (Jan 3, 2014)

Thank you, I'll hold off till next week. Got ping waterproofs when I started last year, but the trousers are awful. Ok to keep in bag for emergencies, but wouldn't want to start a round in them again.


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Jun 2, 2016)

Vikingman said:



			Been using an Under Armour wet suit for the last couple of years and its been O.K

But playing this morning some of the dampness was getting through.

To be fair, if I'd jumped into a swimming pool I could not have been wetter.

But I'm now wondering whether to treat myself to some Gavin Green gear.

The question is, is the additional expense worth it.

Any advice appreciated.
		
Click to expand...

Yes it's worth it but there becomes a point when you've got to ask yourself why you're out there and if it's that bad then ... !


----------



## woody69 (Jun 3, 2016)

Why are there a load of GG threads that have been resurrected?


----------



## tracey ward (Jun 4, 2016)

That was me - I had a bad experience with GG water-proof clothing and customer service so just looked on web to see if anyone else had experienced same. I then posted a message on all relevant threads to express my displeasure and question VFM of clothing. I am not quite sure why I was blocked from using the forum (now using wife's account!) and all my posts were removed as they were factual and based on my experience. I have asked the editor of forum to provide an explanation and reinstate me. In meantime, I maintain my personal opinion that GG water-proof clothing are not worth the money and my complaint is being forwarded to Trading Standards.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 4, 2016)

Maybe because you decided to bring up all threads in regards GG and post the identical message - instead of just the once and in the most recent thread


----------



## woody69 (Jun 4, 2016)

tracey ward said:



			That was me - I had a bad experience with GG water-proof clothing and customer service so just looked on web to see if anyone else had experienced same. I then posted a message on all relevant threads to express my displeasure and question VFM of clothing. I am not quite sure why I was blocked from using the forum (now using wife's account!) and all my posts were removed as they were factual and based on my experience. I have asked the editor of forum to provide an explanation and reinstate me. In meantime, I maintain my personal opinion that GG water-proof clothing are not worth the money and my complaint is being forwarded to Trading Standards.
		
Click to expand...

You've obviously had a poor experience but I love my GG jacket and it's never let me down. I guess with any product  there maybe issues, but I'm not sure one poor experience warrants a complete write off. If there were many people in your position you may have a point, but I'm not sure what Trading Standards are going to do for you.


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 4, 2016)

He did seem harshly treated.  

It wasn't the best customer service to someone who will fork out over 100 at least any time they purchase a GO garment. 

They have obviously lost future sales with this chap who had he been looked after proper, could have been a long and loyal customer.

Obviously this won't make or break GG,  but not a great example to set as market leaders.


----------



## Snelly (Jun 4, 2016)

tracey ward said:



			That was me - I had a bad experience with GG water-proof clothing and customer service so just looked on web to see if anyone else had experienced same. I then posted a message on all relevant threads to express my displeasure and question VFM of clothing. I am not quite sure why I was blocked from using the forum (now using wife's account!) and all my posts were removed as they were factual and based on my experience. I have asked the editor of forum to provide an explanation and reinstate me. In meantime, I maintain my personal opinion that GG water-proof clothing are not worth the money and my complaint is being forwarded to Trading Standards.
		
Click to expand...

I think going on a golf forum and your only contribution is doing your level best to rubbish a company that clearly produces class leading products is pretty weird. You are perhaps a chicken sandwich short of a picnic. 

Get on my blocked list Trace.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 4, 2016)

GG is it worth it, yup especially in the sales.


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 4, 2016)

I bought my first GG jacket 9yrs ago, and its still good enough to wear in inclement weather, albeit its looking a bit frayed in a few places. My second GG jacket is a paclite, and still going strong. My third GG jacket is now 3 years old, and after a wash looks brand new and behaves perfectly.

In terms of what the recent (negative) poster has experienced I'd say he has been badly done to. He clearly has a faulty garment, as all the experiences I've had and many other people is very positive in terms of performance in bad weather.

That's assuming that what he posted is wholly accurate.

That aside, I've recently bought from another manufacturer. The performance is equally as good, and its a third of the price. Its also a lot lighter and more flexible. If it only lasts a third of the time I'll be happy, as this means I get something new and different before I get bored.


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 4, 2016)

Who is that manufacturer?   This isn't a Galvin green ad and its purely your opinion.


----------



## 351DRIVER (Jun 4, 2016)

Did a bunch of posts get deleted?


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 4, 2016)

garyinderry said:



			Who is that manufacturer?   This isn't a Galvin green ad and its purely your opinion.
		
Click to expand...

Sunderland, Â£90 for a jacket is way less than Â£280


----------



## Khamelion (Jun 4, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Sunderland, Â£90 for a jacket is way less than Â£280
		
Click to expand...

Never get me wearing anything with Sunderland on it.


----------



## Andy (Jun 4, 2016)

tracey ward said:



			That was me - I had a bad experience with GG water-proof clothing and customer service so just looked on web to see if anyone else had experienced same. I then posted a message on all relevant threads to express my displeasure and question VFM of clothing. I am not quite sure why I was blocked from using the forum (now using wife's account!) and all my posts were removed as they were factual and based on my experience. I have asked the editor of forum to provide an explanation and reinstate me. In meantime, I maintain my personal opinion that GG water-proof clothing are not worth the money and my complaint is being forwarded to Trading Standards.
		
Click to expand...

See if you don't hit yer baw in the bundai, you won't have to walk thru gorse putting holes in yer trews.


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 4, 2016)

Khamelion said:



			Never get me wearing anything with Sunderland on it.
		
Click to expand...

They are premier league...~


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 4, 2016)

Fancy a wee polo from them.   Cheers.


----------



## Fish (Jun 4, 2016)

tracey ward said:



			That was me - I had a bad experience with GG water-proof clothing and customer service so just looked on web to see if anyone else had experienced same. I then posted a message on all relevant threads to express my displeasure and question VFM of clothing. I am not quite sure why I was blocked from using the forum (now using wife's account!) and all my posts were removed as they were factual and based on my experience. I have asked the editor of forum to provide an explanation and reinstate me. In meantime, I maintain my personal opinion that GG water-proof clothing are not worth the money and my complaint is being forwarded to Trading Standards.
		
Click to expand...

So why haven't you used this forum before, rather than just a platform for your multiple rants.

I rate GG very highly, their layering system is second to none and allows me to play all year round without being restricted whilst staying warm and dry, anyone can have a bad/poor experience with any brand, but is the brand always culpable all of the time, or do we simply live in a claim society now where it's everyone's fault but there own and that the world owes them over and above everything else, and if they don't get there way, they'll scream and scream and scream until their sick....or find a forum to post on for the first time to have a rant....

Nuff said :smirk:


----------



## DCB (Jun 4, 2016)

We've had a word, so, let's let things move on at their own pace.


----------



## bluewolf (Jun 4, 2016)

Great myself a GG jacket a few years ago. Love it that much that I won't wear it on the course. 

Bloody rubbish GG. Making stuff that's too nice to do the job it's designed to do......


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 4, 2016)

If heavy rain is forecast I just don't play golf. 
Saves me buying GG.
I do have a Gortex Sprayway jacket that is older than my son (8) & still keeps me dry whilst walking the dog in the rain.


----------

